# Bosch 1617EVSPK at Lowes



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

For those of you interested in a Bosch router, Lowe's has lowered the price on the 1617EVSPK (2.25hp, fixed, w/plunge base) from $219 to $189. This is probably comparable to some of the internet suppliers, but you may be able to offset the shipping by buying local and paying sales tax.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> For those of you interested in a Bosch router, Lowe's has lowered the price on the 1617EVSPK (2.25hp, fixed, w/plunge base) from $219 to $189. This is probably comparable to some of the internet suppliers, but you may be able to offset the shipping by buying local and paying sales tax.


and taking another 10% off w/ veterans discount if you qualify...


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I wish I had the money, and a willing wife, because I could go buy one for that minus the 10% discount for bring a veteran. That would make it a real good price.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Cool. $188 is what I paid 2 years ago. Thaanks for sharing.

I know in the past, I used a 10% off coupon that is available. Search their website for movers coupon, or something like that.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow you guys get some great deals . We don't come close to that in Canada . I just checked Lowes here in town and they don't even stock Bosch . But you can order it !


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Wow you guys get some great deals . We don't come close to that in Canada . I just checked Lowes here in town and they don't even stock Bosch . But you can order it !


you could move...
I here New England is a nice place to live...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> you could move...
> I here New England is a nice place to live...


Naw , they talk funny ! 

Plus I hear they get some bad snow storms


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Naw , they talk funny !
> 
> Plus I hear they get some bad snow storms


I'll betcha a dollah we don't tawk funny.
And, we only got 34" of snow this last storm...you call that had?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

kklowell said:


> I'll betcha a dollah we don't tawk funny.
> And, we only got 34" of snow this last storm...you call that had?


I was told we have an accent , not you guys lol 

Thirty four inches . My back hurts just thinking about that :fie:


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish we would get some of that snow down here. It has been in the 70 plus degrees during the day. We need a little cooler weather for this time of year. I have been painting my shop ceiling. I am going to a white to make it brighter.

If I buy one of those 1617EVSPK routers can I use a speed controller with it? I was thinking of buying a Bosch routing table but would like to use a external speed controller. My Pc 7538 does not work with the Bosch routing table.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

coxhaus said:


> If I buy one of those 1617EVSPK routers can I use a speed controller with it? I was thinking of buying a Bosch routing table but would like to use a external speed controller. My Pc 7538 does not work with the Bosch routing table.


That is a variable speed router. And, a very nice one at that price.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

you can buy the 1617evs combo on Amazon for $189 and if you have the Prime membership it ships free & no sales tax. If you want it just for a router table it's available without the plunge base for $132.
I've used the 1617evs in my router table since 2008 and it is a workhorse. Never used the plunge base since the router stays in the table. Back in the good old days of 2008 I got the kiton sale at Lowes for $169


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> and taking another 10% off w/ veterans discount if you qualify...


Our Lowes and HD only give the 10% discount on certain holiday weekends. Their website lists the occasions. But if you can't get the discount, Amazon had it for the same price and you can avoid the sales tax which in Ohio is over 7 % so close to the 10% you mentioned stick.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

billyjim said:


> Our Lowes and HD only give the 10% discount on certain holiday weekends. Their website lists the occasions. But if you can't get the discount, Amazon had it for the same price and you can avoid the sales tax which in Ohio is over 7 % so close to the 10% you mentioned stick.


I guess I'm lucky, every HD and Lowes that I've been to here in MA and in NH have always given me the discount regardless of the date.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

kklowell said:


> I guess I'm lucky, every HD and Lowes that I've been to here in MA and in NH have always given me the discount regardless of the date.


I am glad for you Ken but they are not so generous around here.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

billyjim said:


> I am glad for you Ken but they are not so generous around here.


I wonder if that's a "manager's discretion" type of thing?
I tested this again this weekend, and got the 10% at both the local HD and LOwe's. In fact, I forgot about it on my first visit and went through the self-service lane. Then I went back in and bought the nailer that was on clearance, remembered the discount and went to a cashier. I mentioned that I had just been in and forgotten the discount...the cashier told me to take my receipt to customer service and they would give me the discount amount back. I didn't because it was about a buck, but it's nice to know they will do that here.


----------



## supercat (Apr 23, 2010)

Build your own table! You'll love it! This is a great router and I built a modified (my own) version of Norm Abrams table.


----------

